# Gripe Influenza A subtipo H1N1: mundo em alerta



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

*Gripe suína: casos não param de aumentar, mundo em alerta*
_Há casos confirmados no México, EUA, Canadá e por confirmar um pouco por todo o mundo. Países apertam controlo nos aeroportos_

Após a Organização Mundial de Saúde (OMS) classificar o surto de gripe suína como uma emergência de saúde pública internacional e anunciar que tem potencial de virar pandemia, vários países entraram em estado de alerta. 

Nos Estados Unidos foram confirmados 29 casos e foi decretado o estado de emergência na saúde norte-americana. No México, onde as autoridades falam de 103 mortes suspeitas com o vírus de gripe suína, foram adoptadas medidas extremas por forma a evitar contactos de proximidade e em espaços fechados. 

No Canadá há seis casos confirmados em estudantes recém-chegados do México. Na Nova Zelândia, um grupo de dez estudantes pode ter contraído a gripe suína e está de quarentena. Em Israel, um homem foi internado num hospital da cidade de Netânia, a norte de Telavive, com sintomas de gripe. Tinha regressado recentemente do México. 

Na Europa, as autoridades francesas examinam dois casos suspeitos de gripe suína, e em Espanha há oito suspeitos. Todos os casos foram notados em pessoas recém-chegadas do México. 

A Rússia já adoptou «medidas especiais de controle» em aeroportos para passageiros que regressam dos EUA. O Brasil, por seu lado, intensificou o monitoramento nos aeroportos para evitar a entrada de pessoas infectadas, nos voos provenientes do México e dos Estados Unidos. 

Os aeroportos da Ásia - Hong Kong, Malásia, Coreia do Sul e Japão - também criaram postos de controle para evitar a entrada da gripe suína. Depois de aterrarem, os passageiros passam por uma verificação de sintomas - que são similares ao da gripe comum, porém mais agudos. Na Argentina, as atenções estão viradas também para os passageiros provenientes do México. 

Em Portugal, o Governo desaconselha viagens ao México, garante estar alerta e dá indicações sobre como agir. 

IOL


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

*Re: Gripe suína: mundo em alerta*

*Governo espanhol confirma um caso de gripe suína e estuda mais 17* 
_O governo espanhol confirmou um caso de gripe suína em Almansa e está a estudar outros 17, avança a imprensa em Espanha._

O governo espanhol confirmou um caso de gripe suína em Almansa e está a estudar outros 17, avança a imprensa em Espanha.

A ministra da saúde espanhola, Trinidad Jiménez, confirmou hoje que um paciente internado em Almansa teve um resultado positivo das análises para a gripe suína e está a ser atendido de acordo com os protocolos da Organização Mundial de Saúde. 

A responsável confirmou também que estão a ser estudados mais 17 casos.

A gripe suína é uma nova estirpe de gripe que foi detectada no México, onde terá sido a causa de morte de 103 pessoas, mas que se está a propagar por todo o mundo.

Foram já confirmados casos de infecção deste vírus nos Estados Unidos e no Canadá e estão a ser analisados em vários outros países. 

As autoridades governamentais em todo o mundo desaconcelham viajens para o México. 

Jornaldenegócios


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Gripe suína: mundo em alerta*

*Gripe suína assusta turismo e companhias aéreas*
_Acções da Iberia, Lufthansa ou British Airways tombam_

Os efeitos da gripe suína já se sentem nos mercados financeiros. Depois de uma manhã instável nas bolsas europeias, há acções que estão a cair fortemente na sequência da notícia que afecta o México. 

As primeiras lesadas parecem ser as companhias aéreas, com os títulos da British Airways a caírem mais de 7%, para os 8,28 euros, depois de um tombo que chegou aos 17%, e as da Lufthansa a perderem 12%. 

No país vizinho, a Ibéria também cai mais de 6%, mas há também reflexos nas acções de empresas ligadas ao turismo: a Sol Meliá recuou 9%, enquanto a cadeia hoteleira NH cedia 7%. Para o facto contribui os 17 hotéis que a NH detém no México, como refere um analista ao «Cinco Dias». 

Por outro lado, as próprias companhias aéreas procuram reagir ao sentimento de insegurança: nos Estados Unidos, a American Airlines, a Continental Airlines e a US Airways informaram que, na sequência de alguns pedidos, estão a permitir aos seus clientes trocarem os seus voos com destino ao Méxicos sem custos acrescidos.

IOL


----------



## Iceberg (27 Abr 2009 às 23:10)

*Re: Gripe suína: mundo em alerta*

É impressão minha, ou desta vez a coisa pode ficar feia: 

OMS eleva alerta para nível 4 - risco de epidemia generalizada
27 de Abril de 2009, 22:23

http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/991674.html


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Gripe suína: mundo em alerta*

The current WHO phase of pandemic alert is 4





In nature, influenza viruses circulate continuously among animals, especially birds. Even though such viruses might theoretically develop into pandemic viruses, in *Phase 1 *no viruses circulating among animals have been reported to cause infections in humans. 

*In Phase 2* an animal influenza virus circulating among domesticated or wild animals is known to have caused infection in humans, and is therefore considered a potential pandemic threat. 

*In Phase 3*, an animal or human-animal influenza reassortant virus has caused sporadic cases or small clusters of disease in people, but has not resulted in human-to-human transmission sufficient to sustain community-level outbreaks. Limited human-to-human transmission may occur under some circumstances, for example, when there is close contact between an infected person and an unprotected caregiver. However, limited transmission under such restricted circumstances does not indicate that the virus has gained the level of transmissibility among humans necessary to cause a pandemic.

*Phase 4* is characterized by verified human-to-human transmission of an animal or human-animal influenza reassortant virus able to cause “community-level outbreaks.” The ability to cause sustained disease outbreaks in a community marks a significant upwards shift in the risk for a pandemic. Any country that suspects or has verified such an event should urgently consult with WHO so that the situation can be jointly assessed and a decision made by the affected country if implementation of a rapid pandemic containment operation is warranted. Phase 4 indicates a significant increase in risk of a pandemic but does not necessarily mean that a pandemic is a forgone conclusion. 

*Phase 5* is characterized by human-to-human spread of the virus into at least two countries in one WHO region. While most countries will not be affected at this stage, the declaration of Phase 5 is a strong signal that a pandemic is imminent and that the time to finalize the organization, communication, and implementation of the planned mitigation measures is short. 

*Phase 6*, the pandemic phase, is characterized by community level outbreaks in at least one other country in a different WHO region in addition to the criteria defined in Phase 5. Designation of this phase will indicate that a global pandemic is under way.

During the post-peak period, pandemic disease levels in most countries with adequate surveillance will have dropped below peak observed levels. The post-peak period signifies that pandemic activity appears to be decreasing; however, it is uncertain if additional waves will occur and countries will need to be prepared for a second wave. 

Previous pandemics have been characterized by waves of activity spread over months. Once the level of disease activity drops, a critical communications task will be to balance this information with the possibility of another wave. Pandemic waves can be separated by months and an immediate “at-ease” signal may be premature. 

In the post-pandemic period, influenza disease activity will have returned to levels normally seen for seasonal influenza. It is expected that the pandemic virus will behave as a seasonal influenza A virus. At this stage, it is important to maintain surveillance and update pandemic preparedness and response plans accordingly. An intensive phase of recovery and evaluation may be required. 
http://www.who.int/csr/disease/avian_influenza/phase/en/index.html


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2009 às 17:06)

*Re: Gripe suína: mundo em alerta*

*Google assinala casos de gripe suína em mapa mundial*

_Serviço vai sendo actualizado à medida que são conhecidos novos casos_

O serviço de mapas do Google assinalou na Internet todos os locais onde a gripe suína foi confirmada. 

As marcações estão divididas por casos suspeitos (a amarelo e rosa) e casos já confirmados (a roxo). O autor das marcações é um investigador biomédico de Pittsburgh, nos EUA. 

O serviço vai sendo actualizado à medida que são conhecidos novos casos. 

Mapa: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...0.390625&spn=15.738151,25.488281&source=embed

ver no Google Earth: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....0004681a37b713f6b5950&source=embed&output=nl


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2009 às 18:54)

*Re: Gripe suína: mundo em alerta*

Eu tenho uma dúvida...
O H1N1 depois desta última mutação ficou transmissível aos humanos, imagino que na população suína já exista há vários anos... mas será possível o contágio humano-animal?
Ou seja, um individuo que venha infectado do México, além dos outros humanos, pode infectar os porcos de cá?
É que se controlar uma epidemia de gripe humana é complicado, então controlar uma gripe nos suínos deve ser muito mais... lá teremos que dizimar a população suína da Europa....


Agora é que a vitela vai ficar cara!


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2009 às 11:04)

*Gripe A pode resultar de erro humano*

_Investigador australiano diz que H1N1 foi criado em laboratório para testar uma nova vacina_

O vírus da gripe A pode ter sido criado por erro humano, em laboratório, para testar uma nova vacina. A teoria é defendida pelo investigador australiano Adrian Gibbs, que colaborou nas pesquisas que conduziram ao antiviral Tamiflu, em entrevista à agência «Bloomberg». 

O especialista entregou um relatório completo à Organização Mundial de Saúde (OMS), e deverá torná-lo público esta quarta-feira. Para já, adianta que, ao traçar as origens do H1N1 através da análise do seu modelo genético, chegou à conclusão de que o H1N1 foi criado acidentalmente em experiências científicas para desenvolver vírus que possam ser utilizados por laboratórios farmacêuticos na produção de vacinas. 

Keiji Fukuda, director-geral adjunto da OMS, já afirmou que o documento está a ser analisado. Contudo, os Centros para a Prevenção e Controlo das Doenças dos Estados Unidos, que também receberam o relatório consideram que não há provas que sustentem a teoria do australiano.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2009 às 02:28)

*Vírus da Gripe Subtipo H1N1*

*As Perguntas mais freqüentes sobre a Gripe Suína*

1. O que é Gripe Suína? 

A gripe suína é uma doença respiratória aguda altamente contagiosa dos suínos, causada por um de vários vírus A de gripe suína. Tende a ter elevada morbidade mas mortalidade baixa (de 1 a 4%). O vírus é transmitido entre os suínos pelo ar, por contato direto e indireto e suínos assintomáticos transportados de um lugar para outro. Surtos em suínos ocorrerem durante o ano inteiro, com uma maior incidência no outono e inverno em zonas temperadas. Muitos países rotineiramente vacinam suas criações de porcos contra gripe suína. 
Os vírus da gripe suína mais comuns são os do subtipo H1N1, mas também existem outros subtipos circulantes em suínos (por exemplo, H1N2, H3N1, H3N2). Porcos também podem estar infectados com vírus da gripe aviária e o vírus da gripe sazonal humana, bem como os vírus da influenza suína. Pensou-se inicialmente que o vírus H3N2 teria sido originalmente introduzido em suínos pelos humanos. 
Às vezes, os suínos podem ser infectados com mais de um tipo de vírus ao mesmo tempo, o que pode permitir a estes genes de vírus se misturar. Isso pode resultar em um vírus da gripe contendo genes de uma série de fontes, um chamado vírus reclassificado* (reassortant). Embora os vírus da gripe suína sejam normalmente espécies específicas e só infectam suínos, por vezes ultrapassam a barreira das espécies para causar doenças em seres humanos.

*Reassortant: um vírus com segmentos genéticos derivados provenientes de mais de um vírus, conseguido através da co-infecção de uma única célula por estes vírus. Fonte: www.nature.com/nrmicro/journal/v3/n8/glossary/nrmicro1208_glossary.html

2. Quais são as implicações para a saúde humana? 

Surtos esporádicos e de infecção humana com a gripe suína têm sido relatados ocasionalmente. Geralmente os sintomas clínicos são semelhantes aos da gripe sazonal, mas aspectos clínicos relatados indicam que a gripe suína pode variar de uma simples infecção assintomática a uma pneumonia grave, podendo levar a morte. 
Desde a apresentação clínica típica de uma infecção por gripe suína no homem semelhante a gripe sazonal e outras infecções agudas do trato respiratório superior, a maior parte dos casos foram detectados por acaso através do acompanhamento dos casos de gripe sazonal. Casos leves ou assintomáticos podem ter escapado do reconhecimento, pois a verdadeira dimensão desta doença entre os humanos [ainda] é desconhecida.

3. Sempre ocorreram casos em humanos? 

Desde a implementação do RSI (Règlement Sanitaire International, 2005), em 2007, a OMS tem sido notificada sobre casos de gripe suína nos Estados Unidos e na Espanha. 

4. Como é que as pessoas tornam-se infectadas? 

As pessoas costumam ficar infectadas quando em contato com suínos infectados. Contudo, não há um histórico preciso da contaminação de humanos por suínos ou ambientes em que os suínos foram localizados. A transmissão homem-homem ocorreu, em alguns casos, mas limitou-se a contatos estreitos e fechados em grupos de pessoas. 

5. É seguro comer a carne de porco e os seus subprodutos? 

Sim. A gripe suína não demonstrou ser transmissível às pessoas através da alimentação quando são corretamente manuseados e preparados a carne de suíno e outros produtos derivados de suínos. O vírus da gripe suína é morto pelo cozimento, a temperaturas de 160°F/70°C, correspondente à orientação geral para a preparação da carne de porco e outras carnes.

6. Quais os países que foram afetados por surtos em suínos? 

A gripe suína não costuma ser notificada pelas autoridades internacionais de saúde animal (OIE - http://www.oie.int), uma vez que a distribuição internacional de animais infectados [ainda] não é bem conhecida. A doença é considerada endêmica nos Estados Unidos. Surtos em suínos também são conhecidos por ter ocorrido na América do Norte, América do Sul, Europa (incluindo o Reino Unido, Suécia e Itália), África (Quênia), e em partes do leste da Ásia, incluindo China e Japão. 

7. E sobre um risco de Pandemia? 

É provável que a maioria das pessoas, especialmente aqueles que não têm contato regular com suínos, não possuam a imunidade ao vírus que poderia impedir a infecção pelo vírus. Se um vírus da gripe suína estabelecer uma eficiente transmissão de humanos para humanos, poderá causar [de fato] uma pandemia de gripe. 
O impacto de uma pandemia provocada por um vírus é difícil de prever: ela depende da virulência do vírus, da imunidade existente entre as pessoas, da proteção cruzada por anticorpos adquiridos a partir de uma infecção por influenza sazonal, etc. 

8. Existe uma vacina humana para proteger da gripe suína? 

Não existem vacinas que contenham o vírus da gripe suína,e também não se sabe se as vacinas atuais para humanos contra a gripe sazonal podem proporcionar alguma proteção. Os vírus da gripe mudam muito rapidamente. 
É importante para se desenvolver uma vacina contra a gripe com base na estirpe do vírus que circula atualmente para se proporcionar uma proteção máxima para as pessoas. Esta é a razão por que se precisa do acesso a tantos vírus quanto possível, a fim de selecionar o candidato mais adequado a vírus vacinal. 

9. Que medicamentos estão disponíveis para o tratamento? 

Existem duas classes de medicamentos: Adamantanes (amantadina e remantadine); Inibidores da gripe neuraminidase (oseltamivir e zanamivir). 
Na maior parte dos casos previamente relatados de gripe suína o paciente se recuperou totalmente da doença sem a necessidade de cuidados médicos e ou de medicamentos antivirais. Alguns vírus da gripe podem desenvolver resistência aos medicamentos antivirais, limitando a eficácia do tratamento. Os vírus obtidos a partir dos recentes casos humanos com a gripe suína nos Estados Unidos são sensíveis a oselatmivir e zanamivir mas resistentes à amantadina e remantadine. 
A informação é insuficiente para fazer recomendações sobre a utilização dos antivirais no tratamento da infecção pelo vírus da influenza suína. Os médicos têm que tomar decisões baseadas na avaliação clínica e epidemiológica e dos riscos e benefícios do tratamento do paciente. Para o atual surto de infecção por gripe suína nos Estados Unidos e México, as autoridades nacionais e as autoridades locais estão recomendando a utilização de oseltamivir ou zanamivir no tratamento da doença, com base no perfil de susceptibilidade ao vírus.

10. O que devo fazer se eu estou em contato regular com os porcos? 

Mesmo que não haja uma clara indicação de que os atuais casos humanos de gripe suína estejam relacionados à infecção recente ou pequeno surto, como pode ocorrer nos suínos, recomenda-se diminuir o contato com os animais doentes e relatar esses animais para as autoridades de saúde animal.
A maioria das pessoas são infectadas através de um estreito e prolongado contato com suínos infectados. Boas práticas de higiene são essenciais em todos os contatos com os animais e são especialmente importantes durante o abate e manuseio pós-abate, para evitar a exposição a agentes da doença. Animais doentes ou de animais que morreram da doença não devem ser submetidos a procedimentos de abate. Siga os conselhos das autoridades nacionais competentes.

11. Como posso proteger-me de pessoas infectadas com gripe suína? 

Antigamente as infecções humanas por gripe suína eram geralmente leves, apesar de terem causado graves doenças como a pneumonia. Atualmente, nos casos de infecção nos Estados Unidos e México no entanto, os quadros clínicos têm sido diferentes. 
Nenhum dos casos confirmados nos Estados Unidos tiveram a forma grave da doença e os pacientes se recuperaram da doença sem necessidade de cuidados médicos. No México, alguns pacientes tinham relatado a forma grave da doença. [Até hoje! (DATA DO ARTIGO: 28 de Abril de 2009)]
Para proteger-se, [use] as práticas gerais de medidas preventivas para a gripe comum: 
Evite contato estreito com as pessoas que aparecem e que mal tem febre e tosse; 
Lave as mãos com água e sabão com freqüência e cuidadosamente; 
Práticas boa saúde, incluindo hábitos adequados dormir, comer alimentos nutritivos, e manter fisicamente ativo; 
Se houver uma pessoa doente em casa: 
Manter a pessoa doente isolada numa seção separada da casa. Se isso não for possível, manter o paciente, pelo menos 1 metro de distância dos outros; 
Tape a boca e o nariz quando cuidar da pessoa doente. Máscaras podem ser adquiridos comercialmente ou disponibilizados utilizando materiais facilmente disponíveis, desde que sejam eliminados ou limpos corretamente; 
Lave as mãos cuidadosamente com água e sabão após cada contato com a pessoa doente; 
Tente melhorar o fluxo de ar na área em que a pessoa doente esteja. Abrir portas e janelas, a fim de manter o ambiente arejado; 
Manter o ambiente limpo com agentes de limpeza doméstica prontamente disponíveis. 
Se você está vivendo em um país onde a gripe suína causou doença em seres humanos, siga as recomendações das autoridades sanitárias locais.

11. O que devo fazer se eu achar que estou com gripe suína? 

Se você se sentir mal, ter febre alta, tosse e/ou dor de garganta: 
Ficar em casa e manter-se afastado do trabalho, escola ou multidões, tanto quanto possível. Repousar e tomar líquidos em abundância; 
Cubra a boca e o nariz com tecidos descartáveis ao tossir e espirrar; e descarte os tecidos utilizados adequadamente; 
Lave as mãos com água e sabão com freqüência e cuidadosamente, especialmente depois de tossir ou espirrar; 
Informar a família e os amigos sobre sua doença e buscar ajuda para as tarefas domésticas que exijam contato com outras pessoas, como compras. 
Se você precisa de atenção médica: 
Contacte o seu médico ou serviço de saúde antes de viajar e comunique os seus sintomas. Explique porque você acha que tem gripe suína (por exemplo, se você tiver viajado recentemente para um país onde há um surto de gripe suína em seres humanos). Siga os conselhos dados a você para se cuidar; 
Se não for possível entrar em contato com seu médico ou serviço de saúde com antecedência, comunicar o seu caso de suspeita de gripe suína imediatamente após a chegada ao estabelecimento de saúde do local de destino; 
Tome cuidado para cobrir o nariz e a boca durante [toda] a viagem. 
Fonte: WHO – Swine influenza frequently asked questions

Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2009 às 00:36)

*re: Vírus da Gripe Subtipo H1N1*

*Gripe suína: Argentina pede suspensão das aulas*

*O governo argentino pediu que todas as escolas do país suspendam as aulas*, numa tentativa de evitar que o vírus da gripe suína se espalhe ainda mais pelo país. O anúncio feito no começo da noite pelo novo ministro da Saúde da Argentina, Juan Luis Manzur, algumas horas após tomar posse do cargo, ressalta a crescente preocupação dos argentinos com a Influenza A e suas consequências. "A situação é séria", disse.
Manzur, cujo predecessor renunciou ao cargo na segunda-feira em meio a controvérsias com outros ministros sobre o combate à doença, disse que o governo destina 1 bilhão de pesos (US$ 263 milhões) para conter o vírus. Especialistas dizem que o número de casos de gripe suína e de mortes no país é bem maior que os reportados pelo ministério. De acordo com o último relatório do Ministério da Saúde da Argentina, foram registrados 1.587 casos confirmados e 26 óbitos, mas dados de Buenos Aires, que dão conta de 29 mortes por gripe suína apenas na província, contradizem o relatório. As informações são da Dow Jones. 

estadao.com.br


----------



## Hazores (2 Jul 2009 às 09:46)

bom dia

na ilha Terceira já foi confirmado dois casos de Gripe A, um dos quais ainda não foi anunciado por parte das autoridades, foi confirmado esta madrugada.
assim penso que em Portugal já são 22 pessoas infectadas com H1N1.


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 11:56)

> *Duas crianças infectadas com Gripe A em Portugal*
> O Ministério da Saúde informou que duas crianças estão infectadas com o vírus da Gripe A (H1N1), elevando para 20 o número de casos confirmados em Portugal
> Um dos casos é um menino de nove anos, regressado de Palma de Maiorca e que está internado no Hospital Dona Estefânia, em Lisboa.
> 
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=140338




> Gripe A H1N1
> *Segundo caso de Gripe A confirmado nos Açores*
> A secretaria regional da Saúde confirmou hoje o segundo caso de Gripe A (H1N1), nos Açores, elevando para 21 o número total de casos confirmados em Portugal
> 
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=140355


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2009 às 20:39)

*PORTUGAL: Sete casos de gripe A confirmados nas últimas 24 horas*

A ministra da Saúde afirmou, esta quinta-feira, que foram confirmados sete casos de gripe A em Portugal nas últimas 24 horas. Com estes novos casos, sobe para 27 o número de pessoas diagnosticadas com o vírus no país.
«Nas últimas 24 horas tivemos mais sete casos positivos confirmados laboratorialmente ontem e hoje. De todos os doentes analisados, sete foram positivos», afirmou Ana Jorge, acrescentando que estão «clinicamente bem» e terão alta assim que passe o período de contágio. 
A ministra falava aos jornalistas na Assembleia da República, à margem do debate do Estado da Nação, para fazer um balanço do número de casos confirmados. Com os sete casos confirmados esta quinta-feira, sobe para 27 o número de pessoas diagnosticadas com o vírus da gripe A no país.
Questionada pelos jornalistas, a ministra disse que por enquanto ainda «não se justifica» o alargamento dos hospitais de referência. «Se acontecer um número muito grande de casos de doença temos que obviamente criar outros hospitais e outros locais de atendimento», afirmou, destacando que «os centros de saúde que já estão preparados para isso».

TSF


----------



## Hazores (3 Jul 2009 às 16:17)

e mais um nos Açores.....


dos 5 casos comfirmados, 4 deles têm em comun:a mesma origem canadá e o mesmo avião.

noticia a lusa:

"Gripe A (H1N1): Quinto caso positivo de nos Açores, quatro vinham no mesmo voo
03 de Julho de 2009, 13:58

Angra do Heroísmo, 03 Jul (Lusa) -- O Secretário Regional da Saúde dos Açores confirmou hoje o quinto caso de gripe A (H1N1) nos Açores e revelou que quatro deles chegaram ao arquipélago no mesmo voo, segunda-feira.

Segundo Miguel Correia, o último caso confirmado é um homem de 33 anos que chegou aos Açores num voo proveniente do Canadá na passada segunda-feira.

Em conferência de imprensa, o responsável adiantou que quatro dos cinco casos confirmados até agora viajaram no mesmo voo, que transportava 230 passageiros." 

o que me interroga é:

o tempo de incubação são de 24 a 48h, o primeiro caso deu-se à mais de 48h, o que leva a pensar que os casos confirmados hoje foram transmitidos no avião. já reparam onde os casos foram detectados?

santa maria; são miguel, Terceira e graciosa. 

isto não poderia ter sido evitado?


----------



## Hazores (4 Jul 2009 às 12:26)

mia três casos!

in tsf:

As análises foram positivas numa criança de treze meses, de Ponta Delgada, bem como num homem de 42 anos, da Povoação, e ainda numa  mulher de 73 anos de São Roque do Pico. 

Com estes três novos doentes confirmados nos Açores, sobe para 36 os casos de gripe A confirmados em Portugal.

Apesar desta multiplicação de casos, a ministra da Saúde reiterou, sábado à noite, que não há motivos para alarme, sublinhando que se trata de uma situação «previsível».

Por estarmos numa época de férias, Ana Jorge revelou ainda que o número de hospitais de referência para receber doentes da gripe A vai ser alargado «durante a próxima semana» ao Hospital de Faro.

«O Algarve tem muitos turistas e é preciso evitar que todos os doentes tenham de vir a Lisboa, o que é um incómodo e uma sobrecarga para os serviços», justificou.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2009 às 16:20)

Provável pandemia em Portugal
*Gripe A: aumento e contágio directo são apenas o início*



> por PATRÍCIA JESUS
> 
> Infectados no País sobem para 41 com identificação de oito novos casos, dois deles por transmissão directa, ou seja, de pessoas que não viajaram para o estrangeiro. Apesar do aumento exponencial de casos esta semana, as autoridades avisam que estamos apenas no início. Portugal não vai escapar à força do vírus. Situação na América do Sul é a que mais preocupa
> 
> ...




* Vídeo: "25% da população pode ser infectada após o Verão"*


> O Director-Geral de Saúde afirmou, em entrevista à SIC Notícias, que 25% da população portuguesa pode ser infectada pelo vírus da gripe A. Contudo, Francisco George considera que a maior parte das pessoas não precisará de ser hospitalizada.
> 
> http://aeiou.expresso.pt/video-25-da-populacao-pode-ser-infectada-apos-o-verao=f524533
> 
> ...


----------



## trepkos (5 Jul 2009 às 18:25)

Na minha opinião alarmismos injustificados, criar um panico generalizado, quando há doenças que preocupam bem mais...


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jul 2009 às 23:37)

trepkos disse:


> Na minha opinião alarmismos injustificados, criar um panico generalizado, quando há doenças que preocupam bem mais...



Claro que outras doenças poderiam concorrer com esta sobretudo quanto ao grau de dificuldade nos tratamentos, mas quanto a pessoas infectadas, os números começam a assustar! Eu que também andava despreocupado... 



Vince disse:


> Provável pandemia em Portugal
> *Gripe A: aumento e contágio directo são apenas o início*



Não pesquisei informação mas de um noticiário ouvi esta tarde a frase: "A cada dia que passa, são cada vez mais fortes as possibilidades de Portugal estar perante uma pandemia de proporções ainda por definir!
1º passo: renovar e reforçar as nossas defesas!


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2009 às 00:28)

joseoliveira disse:


> 1º passo: renovar e reforçar as nossas defesas!




Eu sinceramente não percebo muito do assunto, mas acho que se vejo uma gripe a galopar em pleno Verão no hemisfério norte, não me surpreende nada que no Inverno significativa parte da população apanhe essa gripe se as condições forem favoráveis. Se houver por aí um especialista no assunto que discorde, então agradeço que me corrija. Mas atenção, isso não tem que ser o fim do mundo. Todos os anos morrem milhares de pessoas pelo mundo com gripes vulgares e a maioria da população não tem problema nenhum com isso, e pelo que li e tentei perceber, esta gripe não está a ser até agora muito letal. 

Não acho que os alertas ultimamente estejam a ser alarmistas, apenas realistas, tenho até notado ultimamente um grande esforço pedagógico por parte das entidades responsáveis. E não se tem que fazer um filme catastrofista por causa disso. Dá-me ideia que nestas coisas não há nada melhor do que todos estarem informados, e eu sinceramente, prefiro alguma verdade e realismo, do que ocultação e mentira. Como disse, casos de gripe a crescerem em pleno verão devem merecer a atenção e vigilância de todos, sem dramatismo, mas atentos, e nunca fazer de conta que não se passa nada


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jul 2009 às 01:59)

Vince disse:


> Eu sinceramente não percebo muito do assunto, mas acho que se vejo uma gripe a galopar em pleno Verão no hemisfério norte, não me surpreende nada que no Inverno significativa parte da população apanhe essa gripe se as condições forem favoráveis. Se houver por aí um especialista no assunto que discorde, então agradeço que me corrija. Mas atenção, isso não tem que ser o fim do mundo. Todos os anos morrem milhares de pessoas pelo mundo com gripes vulgares e a maioria da população não tem problema nenhum com isso, e pelo que li e tentei perceber, esta gripe não está a ser até agora muito letal.



olá +1X... 

Também não me considero nenhum especialista na matéria, mas o facto de tal surto se manifestar nesta época do ano, leva-me a crer que a proliferação desta estirpe não está dependente das condições climatéricas ao ponto de ver aumentado o seu potencial de contágio, tal como a vulgar gripe que todos os Invernos nos atormenta. Desta forma, não me parece razoável crer que à medida que caminhamos para o próximo Inverno, se possa afirmar com tanta certeza que os dados agora disponíveis quanto ao número de infectados, registem um aumento de tal forma drástico para essa fase e assim considerar-se a hipótese de estar-mos diante de uma séria pandemia.
Pelo que pude observar ontem numa reportagem alusiva ao tema, vários laboratórios espalhados pelo País estão continuamente a realizar estudos ao nível preventivo e admitem que o que já foi feito, em termos de resultados, até ao momento ainda não são conclusivos; pelo menos (se servir de algum conforto) têm sido divulgados casos de tratamentos de sucesso em pessoas antes infectadas! 
Ao chegar o próximo Outono talvez tenhamos disponíveis dados mais concretos.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2009 às 05:16)

Segundo informações a que tive acesso, tivemos, no dia 06, mais um caso confirmado (uma criança de tenra idade proveniente de Palma de Maiorca) e outro  caso suspeito em adulto, o qual seguiu para o Hospital de S. João - Porto para comprovação da infecção pelo H1N1, aqui no distrito do Porto.

Fala-se  constantemente de quão grave é a infecção por este vírus. A gravidade irá depender essencialmente do estado físico do paciente; pacientes dependentes, com outras patologias de base (imuno-comprometidos - por exemplo doentes com cancro ou sob tratamentos agressivos, doentes com patologias do foro respiratório como os que padecem de silicose e doença pulmonar obstrutiva crónica - DPOC) e também os idosos e crianças, serão os mais sensíveis a este vírus.
Ao contrário do que pode parecer a gravidade desta doença não é devida directamente à virulência do H1N1, mas sim pelo facto de, ao infectar o organismo humano, o debilitar ao ponto de permitir outro tipo de infecções a que usualmente se chamam de infecções-oportunistas, estas sim, muito mais graves do que o simples efeito do H1N1.
Pode-se dizer que o H1N1 abre como que uma porta no organismo (debilitando-o), permitindo a entrada de outros micro-organismos com maior patogenicidade. E são estes que provocam a maior parte das mortes registadas todos os anos durante os surtos gripais.

Relativamente aos números possíveis para o próximo outono: deverão ser elevados e afectar toda a população, homens, mulheres, adultos ou crianças. 
Durante a *vaga de calor* sentida  em Portugal no *verão de 2003*, foram relatados mais de *8000 óbitos* directamente imputáveis ao calor que se fez sentir nessas semanas. Se no próximo outono-inverno tivermos esse total de óbitos teremos provavelmente *grandes manchetes* nas comunicação social...
Mas se de facto o número de infectados chegar a *25% da população*, o número  de óbitos poderá ser substancialmente superior. O que quero dizer é que não podemos entrar em histeria colectiva olhando simplesmente para os números que vem a público, mas saber relativizar as consequências de uma possível pandemia. A um maior número de infectados corresponderá certamente um maior número de mortes.

Temos que estar preparados para as consequências que terá em Portugal o H1N1. E temos também que tentar a proliferação ao máximo com acções de educação da população; tossir\espirrar para um lenço de papel, evitar aglomerações - transportes públicos apinhados, cafés e bares sem boa renovação de ar, centros comerciais, escolas, etc...- na fase de maior contágio será essencial e, quiçá, obrigatório. É urgente apelar à população desde já para que tome as devidas precauções - tudo de forma explícita, bem fundamentada e informada - para que não se crie o pânico.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jul 2009 às 13:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Fala-se  constantemente de quão grave é a infecção por este vírus. A gravidade irá depender essencialmente do estado físico do paciente; pacientes dependentes, com outras patologias de base (imuno-comprometidos - por exemplo doentes com cancro ou sob tratamentos agressivos, doentes com patologias do foro respiratório como os que padecem de silicose e doença pulmonar obstrutiva crónica - DPOC) e também os idosos e crianças, serão os mais sensíveis a este vírus.
> Ao contrário do que pode parecer a gravidade desta doença não é devida directamente à virulência do H1N1, mas sim pelo facto de, ao infectar o organismo humano, o debilitar ao ponto de permitir outro tipo de infecções a que usualmente se chamam de infecções-oportunistas, estas sim, muito mais graves do que o simples efeito do H1N1.
> Pode-se dizer que o H1N1 abre como que uma porta no organismo (debilitando-o), permitindo a entrada de outros micro-organismos com maior patogenicidade. E são estes que provocam a maior parte das mortes registadas todos os anos durante os surtos gripais.



Concordo plenamente, os verdadeiros perigos desta gripe ou das 'normais' são a possbilidade de apanhar outras patologias como pneumonias, ou já sofreremos de outra doença que seja debilitante e a gripe venha a complicar a saúde, estes casos devem ser acompanhados e ter atenção, mas devemos ser realistas, tanto provoca isso uma gripe dos porcos como uma gripe normal, contudo penso que a gripe dos porcos ( e segundo se diz ) será mais resistente aos medicamentos, mas até agora os medicamentos têm sido eficazes.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2009 às 03:55)

*Gripe A: Portugal já tem 121 casos*



> Portugal já contabiliza 121 casos de gripe A. Nas últimas 24 horas, de acordo com a Direcção-geral de Saúde, houve a confirmação de mais 10 casos. Todos estes novos casos são de cidadãos regressados do estrangeiro.
> 
> Quatro dos novos doentes estão internados no Hospital de Dona Estefânia, em Lisboa. São eles um jovem de 16 anos e um adolescente de 14 anos (ambos regressados de Londres), uma adolescente de 13 anos (proveniente de Ibiza), e um adolescente de 11 anos (vindo de Palma de Maiorca).
> 
> ...



Portugal Diário

O numero de casos em Portugal está a aumentar bastante 
Mas a grande maioria ainda são casos importados.


----------



## iceworld (24 Jul 2009 às 00:12)

Gripe A: Jovens britânicos organizam festas para contrair o vírus


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gripe-a-jovens-britanicos-organizam-festas-para-contrair-o-virus=f527265


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2009 às 11:51)

Muito interessante. Aqui pelo Algarve não é muito evidente a preocupação sobre a gripe... o tempo é de férias, de sol e de praia mas por exemplo aqui na empresa onde trabalho já se começou a pensar no problema. Há muita informação disponível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2009 às 20:30)

Agreste disse:


> Muito interessante. Aqui pelo Algarve não é muito evidente a preocupação sobre a gripe... o tempo é de férias, de sol e de praia mas por exemplo aqui na empresa onde trabalho já se começou a pensar no problema. Há muita informação disponível.



Desde que começou a Gripe A já foram registados 17 casos no Algarve, por isso, a preocupação vai aumentando, quando chegar o Outono - Inverno aí sim acredito numa pandemia tanto no Algarve como no resto do país.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2009 às 01:19)

*Presidente ucraniano pede ajuda para combate a epidemia da gripe A*

O presidente da Ucrânia pediu ajuda a vizinhos e aliados para o combate ao surto de gripe A no país. Em carta, Viktor Yushchenko enunciou uma «lista de medicamentos e equipamentos de primeira necessidade» que o país precisa.
O presidente da Ucrânia pediu, este domingo, ajuda de emergência a vizinhos e aliados para que o país possa combater a epidemia de gripe A que está a afectar o território, onde já morreram 60 pessoas deste vírus e de dificuldades respiratórias agudas em apenas uma semana. 
A carta endereçada por Viktor Yushchenko aos EUA, à União Europeia, à NATO e a países vizinhos da Ucrânia «contém uma lista de medicamentos e de equipamentos de primeira necessidade que a país precisa para lutar eficazmente contra a propagação da epidemia». 
«A ameaça existente à segurança nacional da Ucrânia, que não podemos neutralizar apenas com os nosso esforços, exige que me dirija a amigos próximos e parceiros estratégicos com um pedido de ajuda urgente», acrescenta um comunicado da presidência ucraniana.
A Eslováquia, Hungria, Roménia, Rússia e Polónia já responderam a este apelo do dirigente da Ucrânia, país onde 184919 pessoas sofrem de doenças respiratórias, 7383 das quais foram hospitalizadas, indicou o Ministério ucraniano da Saúde.

TSF


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2009 às 01:22)

*Cerca de trezentos alunos das escolas do concelho de Valença estão infectados com gripe A*

Cerca de trezentos alunos das escolas do concelho de Valença estão infectados com gripe A, mas não é caso para alarme, disse hoje à Lusa o coordenador da Unidade de Saúde Pública do Alto Minho. Segundo Carlos Pinheiro, a gripe A "atacou" em todas as escolas do concelho, à excepção de uma, sendo que o número mais elevado de casos se regista na EB 2,3/S de Valença. Numa EB1 do concelho, a taxa de alunos infectados atinge os 43 por cento. Na sexta-feira, dos 1600 alunos que frequentam as várias escolas do concelho, 300 faltaram às aulas, por terem contraído gripe A.  
O responsável sanitário admitiu que este surto de gripe em Valença se poderá ter ficado a dever à proximidade com a Galiza, região espanhola onde também já se registaram vários doentes infectados pelo vírus H1N1. "É uma hipótese, mas não o podemos afirmar categoricamente", referiu.  
Carlos Pinheiro ressalvou que este surto de gripe "não é caso para alarme" e que "já era expectável", tanto em Valença como em qualquer outra zona do País. "É um vírus que se propaga facilmente, sabíamos que isto ia acontecer e que vai continuar a acontecer", sublinhou. Acrescentou que as escolas de Valença não foram encerradas e vão continuar a funcionar normalmente, o mesmo acontecendo com as turmas dos alunos infectados. "Neste momento, não se justifica mexer com o normal funcionamento das escolas", explicou.  
Lembrou que a gripe A "é ligeira" e que, na esmagadora maioria dos casos, "se trata em casa com grande facilidade". Em Valença, a única medida imediata resultante deste surto será a aceleração do plano de vacinação dos grupos de risco, para proteger do contágio. "Os surtos acontecem, normalmente, nas escolas e depois são os alunos que acabam por contagiar os familiares, em casa. É para evitar esse contágio que vamos acelerar o plano de vacinação, protegendo os chamados grupos de risco", rematou Carlos Pinheiro.

DN


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2009 às 02:43)

Se o vírus H1N1 se está a propagar assim com temperaturas ainda relativamente altas então quando vier o Outono e Inverno a sério é que isto vai mudar drasticamente, o Influenza é um vírus realmente estranho e complexo..


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2012 às 05:16)

Não, não, não é sobre o *H1N1* mas sim sobre o *H7N3* 

Outra vez o México ...

*Gripe aviar: 3.8 millones de aves sacrificadas*

Unos 3.8 millones de aves han sido sacrificadas hasta el momento por un brote de gripe aviar en granjas de Jalisco, informaron hoy autoridades mexicanas. En su reporte más reciente, el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad, Inocuidad y Calidad Agroalimentaria (Senasica) detalló que “3.8 millones de aves han sido despobladas bajo las especificaciones más estrictas de seguridad que establecen los protocolos de sanidad animal de organismos internacionales, lo que permite la contención del virus”.
De una parvada de 16,5 millones de aves que permanecen en los municipios de Tepatitlán y Acatic, donde surgió el brote, 9,3 millones están bajo vigilancia, abundó el Senasica. Manifestó además que hasta ayer se habían revisado 253 granjas, de las cuales en 33 se confirmó la presencia del virus, 82 resultaron negativas y el resto “continúan los procesos de diagnóstico”.
El organismo mexicano anunció que inició la revisión de granjas fuera del perímetro del cerco sanitario implementado en los dos municipios el pasado 18 de junio, cuando se detectó el primer brote de la epidemia. El Senasica no dio detalles de cuántos establecimientos nuevos están sometidos a inspección, ni si abarcan más poblaciones de Jalisco.
La dependencia dio a conocer que los laboratorios Avimex, Iasa y Ceva están fabricando las 80 millones de dosis de la vacuna producida en México para inmunizar a 40 millones de aves en una primera etapa, las cuales “estarán disponibles a fines de este mes”. En las primeras tres semanas, la muerte de unas 2,5 millones de aves por el brote de la gripe aviar había dejado pérdidas económicas estimadas en unos 50 millones de dólares en varios sectores productivos de México, reveló a Efe la Comisión Internacional del Huevo.
Según la Asociación de Avicultores de Tepatitlán, uno de los municipios incluidos en el cerco sanitario, de continuar la epidemia pueden perderse cerca de 32,000 empleos directos e indirectos. Según datos de la Unión Nacional de Avicultores, México genera cerca de 2,5 millones de toneladas de huevo y 1,2 millones de toneladas de carne de engorde al año.

yucatan


----------

